# forward growth for men = extremely overrated



## patricknotstar (Jan 31, 2021)

- 5'10 and up
- lots of chin mass
- decent eye area (Just masculine, doesn't have to be some autistic alien model tier)
- large frame

yeah thats about it, this makes u attractive to the majority of girls. For women a compact forward grown maxilla is essential to be Stacey, but with men size and masculinity is everything. Who had a better chance of protecting you 900,000 years ago some 140lb autistic male model or a large man with robust bones and a strong chin. 

most guys that are deemed to be "Chad" socially don't look like models, in fact often times their faces are kinda goofy looking, they just have the traits listed above


----------



## Deleted member 7753 (Jan 31, 2021)

None of them are chads.


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Jan 31, 2021)

looktheorist said:


> None of them are chads.


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Jan 31, 2021)

subhumans


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Jan 31, 2021)

patricknotstar said:


> View attachment 956146


didn't know justin bieber started blackmaxxing


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Jan 31, 2021)

This is definately correct after 25.

But really it's 5'11 and up


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Jan 31, 2021)

Look how good ZAyn looks with decent forward growth.. If his face was flat.. HE WOUld look uglier.. You can still look decent without strong maxilla but decent maxilla will make you even more attractive.


----------



## Going2KillMyself (Jan 31, 2021)

what in the world is this supposed to prove?


----------



## Attorney (Jan 31, 2021)

Beetleking88 said:


> Look how good ZAyn looks with decent forward growth.. If his face was flat.. HE WOUld look uglier.. You can still look decent without strong maxilla but decent maxilla will make you even more attractive.
> 
> View attachment 956159


I think his forward growth is more than "decent" tbh.


----------



## MadVisionary (Jan 31, 2021)

looktheorist said:


> None of them are chads.


----------



## MadVisionary (Jan 31, 2021)

No


----------



## Nisse (Jan 31, 2021)

Great forward growth is still a really good feature to have but not a necessity. Kinda like a Good jaw.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jan 31, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> didn't know justin bieber started blackmaxxing


WTF WHY IS THAT SO ACCURATE LMAOOOOO


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Jan 31, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> WTF WHY IS THAT SO ACCURATE LMAOOOOO


he's doing the opposite of what michael jackson did


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jan 31, 2021)

Beetleking88 said:


> Look how good ZAyn looks with decent forward growth.. If his face was flat.. HE WOUld look uglier.. You can still look decent without strong maxilla but decent maxilla will make you even more attractive.
> 
> View attachment 956159


holy fuck its all the hair look at that shit wtf


----------



## beyourself (Jan 31, 2021)

you think this isnt forward grown? of course if you compare people to jordan barret they're all recessed

this guy has above average jaw, good browridge, strong nose, seeminly projected zygos in undereye

don't say forward growth is overrated until you are recessed (ask me tbh)


----------



## Deleted member 10177 (Jan 31, 2021)

Not one chad in sight.


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jan 31, 2021)

cringe


----------



## zaynbrah (Jan 31, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> holy fuck its all the hair look at that shit wtf








No bro, ZaynPill is very brutal . He will look gigachad no matter what hairstyle . No Male Model can do this


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jan 31, 2021)

you dont know shit


----------



## Scarred (Jan 31, 2021)

JFL at clown OP forgetting to mention NW1 thick hair, clear skin, and moderate nose size.

men need to be pretty AND masculine in the current climate.

also, the guys you listed have mediocre chins + eye area at best. gosling's shit-tier


----------



## jellyfish101 (Jan 31, 2021)

True, I have insane forward growth but still look like shit


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Jan 31, 2021)

john krasinski is underrated imo


----------



## subhuman incel (Jan 31, 2021)

all the males in the pics are high tier normies at best .and yes you dont have to look like chad to get girls, you need to be above average face + height + white + nt and you can slay.


----------



## Effortless (Jan 31, 2021)

Forward growth does not make you good looking but a lack of it will make you look worse 

also forward growth = prestige, its what can separate you from the rest


----------



## Effortless (Jan 31, 2021)

Beetleking88 said:


> Look how good ZAyn looks with decent forward growth.. If his face was flat.. HE WOUld look uglier.. You can still look decent without strong maxilla but decent maxilla will make you even more attractive.
> 
> View attachment 956159








Also... looks out of this world here tbh


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 1, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> he's doing the opposite of what michael jackson did


Deadass


----------



## xefo (Feb 1, 2021)

I’ve been saying this for a while tbh

height + frame + muscles 4ever


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Feb 1, 2021)

xefo69 said:


> I’ve been saying this for a while tbh
> 
> height + frame + muscles 4ever


people under rate frame/bodyshape hard tbh. and if you say something you're just a "gymcel coper" while they jack off to some tik too estrogenic twink


----------



## xefo (Feb 1, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> people under rate frame/bodyshape hard tbh. and if you say something you're just a "gymcel coper" while they jack off to some tik too estrogenic twink


indeed, you gotta work with the cards you’re given and unless you’re a 10/10 facially then you can benefit from gymcelling, likewise the 10/10 can tbh


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Feb 1, 2021)

xefo69 said:


> indeed, you gotta work with the cards you’re given and unless you’re a 10/10 facially then you can benefit from gymcelling, likewise the 10/10 can tbh


gyms closed :/ guess I'll just use a couple dumb bells


----------



## magnificentcel (Feb 1, 2021)

Agreed


----------



## xefo (Feb 1, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> gyms closed :/ guess I'll just use a couple dumb bells


yea that’s what I’ve been coping with too


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Feb 1, 2021)

xefo69 said:


> yea that’s what I’ve been coping with too


if you can go to a playground you can use a bar to do pull ups. I've been doing that although I can't now due to the snow. screw it I'll try now regardless, gl


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 1, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> people under rate frame/bodyshape hard tbh. and if you say something you're just a "gymcel coper" while they jack off to some tik too estrogenic twink


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Feb 8, 2021)

You are literally throwing out looksism theory


----------

